# maybe PEACOCK?!



## snowkei (Mar 1, 2007)

hello everyone!!!long time no see~~ haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I use some green, blue, and gold e/s....
some e/s from MARY QUANT is just like MAC!
and almost half price of MAC...so I love MARY QUANT e/s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Don't you think my eyes  look like a peacock?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*what I use*

face
Estee Lauder double wear liquid foundation #36

*eye*
Paul & Joe eye gloss #04
en coleur eye pencil#P05
Mary Quant e/s #O34  B33  G36
powerpoint #prussian

*lash*
ardell #dreamies

*cheek*
nars blush #lovejoy
bobbi brown shimmerbrick #apricot
MSF #dark

*lip*
FF lipstick #BR201
lipglass #precocious


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG... I love it! Your sooo effing talented.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 1, 2007)

Totally agree with *LUNA*!!! You are so very talented and i always love your looks!!!! Gorgeous as usual


----------



## kimmy (Mar 1, 2007)

beautiful look! your blending is so perfect.


----------



## n_c (Mar 1, 2007)

WOW...nice to see you posting again!


----------



## Pretty (Mar 1, 2007)

tutorial pleeeeZ


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, I really, really love the colors! You are beautiful.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 1, 2007)

thank you all ladies <3


----------



## chrisantiss (Mar 1, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 1, 2007)

beautiful. i love the lashes!


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Snokei, love ur peacock eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been reading ur pixnet blog for awhile (same from Taiwan here, hehe) finally see your new makeup here, I miss it! You did a good job again


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 1, 2007)

This is soo pretty!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 1, 2007)

Gorgeous as always!  Good to see you posting again, you are such an inspiration to all of us


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 1, 2007)

You and your gorgessity are amazing.


----------



## mistella (Mar 1, 2007)

Sooo pretty!!


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey I've missed your FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking good! Those colors are beautiful on you


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 1, 2007)

that is AMAZING


----------



## juicyaddict (Mar 1, 2007)

Are you a celebrity there or something?  You look gorgeous!  I've seen your tutorials and they are really helpful.  Keep posting pls


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 1, 2007)

you are so hot and I am so jealous of your skin!!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Mar 1, 2007)

You always look so nice and glowy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 1, 2007)

You are gorgeous! this looks amazing!!!


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 1, 2007)

beautiful!!! i love the colors.. so talented!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Mar 1, 2007)

oh soo pretty!! those lashes look GREAT on you!


----------



## asian_eyes (Mar 1, 2007)

This look rocks! You nailed it too perfectly!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, so gorgeous.


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 1, 2007)

your so pretty!! i've missed your posts!!!!


----------



## msmack (Mar 2, 2007)

i envy your skill, you did a fabulous job and YES very peacockish!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 2, 2007)

thank you everyone!


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 2, 2007)

wow!! i always love your posts!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 2, 2007)

oh how I missed your FOTD's! 
absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Jayne (Mar 2, 2007)

i've missed your posts too ! 

really pretty mu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like ever !!


----------



## linkas (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG, very cool look! pretty!


----------



## Daligani (Mar 2, 2007)

You know, I would never in a million years think to put those colors together.. but, daaaaamn. I love it!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 2, 2007)

You are gorgeous!!!!
the color go great together.

what kind of lashes did you use?


----------



## Caderas (Mar 2, 2007)

your skin looks awesome lady!  the glow is beautiful, and i'm lovin' up on those colors.  very cool


----------



## dreamqueen (Mar 2, 2007)

This is soooo beautiful!


----------



## DevinGirl (Mar 2, 2007)

*Awesome!  I like how you have the distinct bands of color, but they're blended enough not to look too harsh.  I need to learn to do that!  Beautiful look!!!!*


----------



## snowkei (Mar 2, 2007)

thank you everyone!!! love u all <3


----------



## circe221 (Mar 2, 2007)

SOOOO pretty!!! Love all those colors together!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 2, 2007)

this is hot! your eyes do look like a peacock. beautiful job!


----------



## shopgood (Mar 3, 2007)

ahhhh.. this is amazing!!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 3, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 3, 2007)

Very pretty! Whatever one the blue color is...it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## lambee (Mar 3, 2007)

The blues and greens looks so pretty.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 3, 2007)

It looks beautiful! I love your FOTDs and was missing them! Hmm, I wonder where I can get Mary Quant in the U.S...


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Mar 3, 2007)

i need your makeup skills!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 3, 2007)

So gorgeous!!! I love your skin its so pretty.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 4, 2007)

welcome back gorgeous girl! u r looking FAB as usual


----------



## makeupgal (Mar 4, 2007)

You look beautiful in everything Snowkei!


----------



## screeema (Mar 4, 2007)

gorgeous, flawless skin and the lashes are perfect on you


----------



## noellethediva (Mar 4, 2007)

So pretty!  I wish I could wear falsie eyelashes like that.  I'm afraid to wind up looking like britney spears in the matt lauer interview!  But yours are flawless.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank You!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_You are gorgeous!!!!
the color go great together.

what kind of lashes did you use?_

 
I use ARDELL dreamies false lashes


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 5, 2007)

Beautiful! You did a very nice job.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 5, 2007)

That is hot lady!!!


----------

